# Pedal shafts



## rickyd (Jun 23, 2015)

Does anyone here know of a source for 1/2 inch pedal shafts? My thought is to cut non serviceable bent ones out and replace them with a serviceable shaft to retain original look. I am not having any luck straightening bent ones. Thanks for any replies Rick


----------



## halfatruck (Jun 23, 2015)

I've had pretty good luck straightening them by removing the shaft, screwing into an old crank, put crank in vise, add a long pipe over the shaft, and pull on the pipe to straighten..........


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jun 23, 2015)

halfatruck said:


> I've had pretty good luck straightening them by removing the shaft, screwing into an old crank, put crank in vise, add a long pipe over the shaft, and pull on the pipe to straighten..........




I agree- as long as the bend is not overly severe, you can carefully straighten them in a vice with a long pipe of close-fitting diameter.


----------



## rickyd (Jun 23, 2015)

Should have been more specific the type I am referring to do not come apart, they are pressed together making it impossible to remove frame from shaft, hence I am looking for shafts of equal length that have nuts on outside that make bearings and shaft accessible. I know some pedals do come apart like that and I would just hacksaw old shaft off, replace with new. Love my old bikes but it seems all of them have bent pedals. Thanks Rick


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jun 23, 2015)

Torrington Meteor #3?


----------



## halfatruck (Jun 23, 2015)

I have taken most types apart, some need to have the shaft 'punched' out (there is a round retainer/washer on the end). after getting the retainer off they will come apart, to re-assemble make sure the shaft end has had the end hammered back so the shaft end is parallel at the end and the retainer has the hole flattened so it just goes over the shaft. After putting it all back together use a punch to open/enlarge the end of the shaft at the outside of the retainer. Usually this works with some of the pedals the don't have nuts/threads on the end.....depends on how much you like your pedals....


----------



## rickyd (Jun 23, 2015)

Thanks halfatruck I'm gonna look into this. Rick


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 25, 2015)

I have thought about replacing the fixed shafts with serviceable ones ont the Torrington Meteor pedals, but I don't think there is enough clearance in the end cap  to do it.


----------

